# General > Reunions >  40 this year?  WHS class of '82 reunion

## Ferrier

There is a reunion planned for all those who started Wick High in 1982. It has been arranged for Friday the 23rd of July. This is the night before Gala night so if you are coming home to Wick for the gala you could add this date into your diary. 

It is to be held in the Francis Street Club at 7.30pm. The cost will be £10 per person and you just pay at the door. This will cover the hire of the hall, a disco and a small buffet. We have no idea how many people will be coming, but if there is any money left, it will be donated to the Special Needs Unit at the High School. Partners can be brought along if so desired. 

If anyone has any good photos from the 80's, school or otherwise they could be posted here or sent to these email addresses - frasermeg70@googlemail.com or pmil@fsmail.net 

They should be good for a laugh!!

----------


## dollycat

I was in 1F and so on and yes I will definately be going.  Thought we would never get this reunion off the ground but finally its happening.  Spoken to as many people as I can.  Will try to seek out the country boys from the F class, they were a friendly bunch, my cousin was one of them so Im sure hes seen them from time to time. :Smile:

----------


## lynne duncan

we got a copy of our year from the high school and posted it on here, then if anyone else sees it and knows someone they can  give them a dig in the ribs

----------


## dollycat

Seems you cant get this now

----------

